# Forgot to remove money from ATM -  help



## Istabraq1 (29 Mar 2009)

Hi folks, hope someone might be able to offer some advice, first off apologies if this post is not in the correct forum but i couldn't find the stupid forum.

Last night i was taking money out of an atm in naas, i was rushing to get to the pub for the kick off of the ireland match, i stuck my card in selected my amount and them took my card back but didnt actually take the dispensed cash from the machine!!!! About 20mins later in the pub it finally dawned on me how stupid i had been and ran back to the atm. obviously the money was gone. I rang the gaurds to see if money had been handed in (it hadn't)and to have it on record. Any advice on what i can do now, i am going to call the bank tomorrow morning to see if the atm machine swallows the cash up again after a period of time or to see if the CCTV footage shows somebody else taking it. I feel so stupid, i won't be rushing at the atm again but it was an expensive lesson!! Any advice is welcome.  Thanks.


----------



## dewdrop (29 Mar 2009)

*Re: ATM help*

Having checked with bank that atm actually paid out the money you can only look at it as a costly lesson to be careful. It could be worse. You could have been knocked down and missed the goal.!


----------



## DavyJones (29 Mar 2009)

*Re: ATM help*

Was coming up to an ATM once where a young fella, worse for wear was taking out cash. He was leaving the machine As I approched, I saw money sticking out. In a matter of seconds it was swallowed up. Didn't get a chance to call back the lad as he had wandered off.

your money was probably swallowed very quickly after you left and surely it will be accounted for by the ATM.


----------



## Armada (29 Mar 2009)

*Re: ATM help*

I had an opposite experience. I saw a couple at the Atm from a distance and then walk away. As I approached the machine I saw the money "sticking out". I ran to them and called them back. The guy quickly realised their error and went back and retrieved his cash. A bit of time had elapsed though so I guess it probably depends on how soon the next person arrived.

I called him as opposed to taking the money out myself as I did not want to look as if I was pocketing it!!


----------



## Smashbox (29 Mar 2009)

As Davy said, the money might have been 'sucked back in'.

Hopefully this is the case, but get on to the bank asap with date and time.


----------



## Happy Girl (29 Mar 2009)

Two weeks ago I was in the process of withdrawing money from an ATM machine in a Dunnes Stores drapery shop when my mobile rang. I answered the call and stood v close to the machine for safety as the money came out as I already had two bags in the other hand. Approximately 2mins later when I finished the call the money had been gobbled back into the machine. I reported this to the Manager and he told me to come back that evening when they were checking the machine out. I did and they were over by the amount I had withdrawn so it worked out ok for me.


----------



## Noilheart (29 Mar 2009)

The ATMs suck the money back in if it is not picked up after a certain time has elapsed.  I don't know exactly how long that time is but I believe it is about one minute, and hopefully in your case that is what happened and nobody came along within that time and stole it.  Contact the bank first thing on Monday morning and tell them, they will be able to tell if the money was picked up or not. Also it would be worth finding out if they have a customer service that will answer on Sunday.


----------



## Istabraq1 (29 Mar 2009)

Thanks a mill for the replys guys, hopefully it was sucked back up my the machine. Ill contact the bank first thing in the morning. fingers crossed!!


----------



## Perplexed (29 Mar 2009)

As long as somebody wasn't behind you who took the money it will show as "retracted" on the ATM report and they'll be quite happy to give it to you or to credit your a/c.
It's amazing how often this happens.
Contact the bank in the morning. 
Good luck.


----------



## zxcvbnm (29 Mar 2009)

Yes - my understanding is that the machine swallows the cash back in if not collected.


----------



## Istabraq1 (3 Apr 2009)

machine swallowed the money alright, it was over by 200!! Just have to wait for my request to be processed and I get the money back. Thanks for all the advice guys.


----------

